# Rutland, MA. S.O.S! 10 yr old F is in need!



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Our local shelter needs to place this girl ASAP! She is not doing good. Even if it is a foster situation, I think it will help.
http://www.sweetpeafora.org/ 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pet/1015170240.html
German Shepard desparately needs home (Rutland)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-01-31, 11:47AM EST



Sweetpea Friends of Rutland Animals has a 10 year old female German Shepard that needs a home ASAP. She is not doing well in the kennel. Depression has set in and is getting worse on a daily basis. We took her in from a family that lost their home. She is a sweet dog but the kennel environment is not good for her. She will have all of her shots and a vet exam before leaving. Please help her, we do not put dogs down but this is not a good situation for her. We will wave our adoption fee. We just need to get her into a home. Please call 1-508-886-6191 if you can help. Or e-mail me at [email protected]. 




Location: Rutland 

I emailed him & warned him about Criag's List. I asked about her getting along with other animals , kids, etc.
I also asked for a picture.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I also forgot to add.
This shelter is rescue friendly & out of state friendly.
Please find out if your GSD rescues have room???


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I live in Mass and there are hardly ever any GSD's in shelters here. I *may* have a friend who is interested---very tentatively. He is interested in knowing if there are any pics or info about her temperament. Have you heard back?

Jennifer


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I have not heard back from him yet. You might want to have your
friend give Mr. Clark a call. He is a nice older Gentleman.
I really don't think he knows too much about Craigs List.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

This girl needs a place soon.
She maybe in danger!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I will call my friend today--he was out of town over the weekend, and ask if he is still interested. I will call the number and try to get more information for him. He is looking for a calm, older dog who just needs a quiet place to live and also to take to his office.

J


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Left messages, have not heard back


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Left another message.....


----------



## modacran (Oct 17, 2008)

Any evaluations done on her --- other dogs, etc.? Picture?


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I've left mulitiple messages with my day and night number, no call back.

jennifer


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Another message left, no call back.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

GSRNE is evaluating this girl to see if we can bring her into our program. She is not in any danger at this time... 
Chris


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDI live in Mass and there are hardly ever any GSD's in shelters here. I *may* have a friend who is interested---very tentatively. He is interested in knowing if there are any pics or info about her temperament. Have you heard back?
> 
> Jennifer


Hi Jennifer,

Unfortunately, there are plenty of GSDs in New England that need help. But...many of them have some issue or another. They also do poorly in shelters and break down mentally quickly and so are PTS.

I was just contacted about two males in Maine...nice dogs but not so great with other dogs. They will be PTS soon if they don't find a home.

Chris, GSRNE


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you so much Chris for letting us know!
Hoping to see pictures of her soon????


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

You are right Chris, there certainly are many in New England. It does seem that the southern and midwest states have more purebreds ending up in shelters or maybe that's just my perception from this website and petfinder. Sadly in these times, they are everywhere, and as you say, so many sheps don't do well in shelters that they end up with such challenging behaviors that they are hard to place.

This girl was a possibility for my friend as he would take a senior female he could look at for himself and consider if she was appropriate for his home. He'd be looking for a dog who did get along with other dogs, which can be hard for shelter-traumatized dogs.

As it turns out, he announced to me today that he wishes to retire and move to St. Thomas (I think I have to bump him up to "best friend" status) sooner rather than later--in a couple of years. He's in finance and is cutting his losses and running. I digress--he probably will not be actively looking for a dog now, he was considering the Rutland girl out of concern and with some encouragement from me. If she's heading in to rescue, he probably will not pursue it, but I'll keep apprised as to her progress and check in with him.

Jennifer


----------

